# My Backyard Bunny



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello! I have been wanting to do one of these for a long time but didn't have the courage until now. I'm mostly just going to talk about life with Theo, and ask some questions while I'm at it. I will probably forget to post, but I will try to at least twice a week, though sometimes I will get busy. Just because this is called "My Backyard Bunny" does not mean that I am against indoor rabbits. I couldn't think of a cool name so I put that because Theo is outside.

So, to start off, my name is Mariam and I'm 13. I live in Tennesse with my rabbit (Theo), my five cats (Ruthie, Milly, Primrose, Turtle, and Otis), and my dog (Jessie-bloodhound/lab). All of our animals are outdoors because my parents hate indoor animals, but I'm working on Theo coming inside and eventually getting him a girlfriend. I am home most of the day doing school and taking care of Theo.

Today Theo is still on the road to recovery after a bout of Gi-Stasis. I have the worst brushes for grooming so I never groom him and he keeps getting fur blockages. Because he is sick, I've been giving him 1 ml of Reglan (vet prescribed) in the morning, along with a papaya enzyme or pineapple juice. At lunch, I will give him some veggies and some gas drops, and then let him run around in our shed while I read to him. At dinner, he gets 1 ml of Reglan and some gas drops if he needs them. Please let me know if there is something I should not be giving him!

I will try to send some pictures later of playtime, which will probably be of him binkying, but I'm leaving for the movies so I will talk to y'all later.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 11, 2020)

Theo said:


> Hello! I have been wanting to do one of these for a long time but didn't have the courage until now. I'm mostly just going to talk about life with Theo, and ask some questions while I'm at it. I will probably forget to post, but I will try to at least twice a week, though sometimes I will get busy. Just because this is called "My Backyard Bunny" does not mean that I am against indoor rabbits. I couldn't think of a cool name so I put that because Theo is outside.
> 
> So, to start off, my name is Mariam and I'm 13. I live in Tennesse with my rabbit (Theo), my five cats (Ruthie, Milly, Primrose, Turtle, and Otis), and my dog (Jessie-bloodhound/lab). All of our animals are outdoors because my parents hate indoor animals, but I'm working on Theo coming inside and eventually getting him a girlfriend. I am home most of the day doing school and taking care of Theo.
> 
> ...



Apollo’s, (who is also a mini rex, as you already know,) fur does not come off with brushes. So he always looks like a cactus with pointy white fur sticking out of his little grey body! We’ve gone through so many brushes by now and none of them have worked. But what does work for us is... my fingers. I sit there for half an hour, holding his head down gently and plucking his fur also gently. He doesn’t mind and it doesn’t hurt him and he gets a treat after. I have a bin for collecting all his fur, I don’t know why. But I’ll do something with it! Keep it in a jar like a total weirdo or something 

Yeah so I’d try that out! It could help with his fur blockages and it doesn’t cost any money


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 11, 2020)

Following! Can't wait to here daily updates.  I'd love to see pictures of Theo.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 11, 2020)

Playtime was fun! Lots of binkys, but that stomach is still so full. I took lots of pictures which he liked and hated at the same time. He looks so fat in all of them though, so he is going to be embarrassed that I posting these. He is only fat right now because of his sickness, he is normally a completely healthy rabbit.

Also, if you are wondering what those yellow things are, they are signs that I use to block off parts of the shed that are not rabbit-proof.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 11, 2020)

Theo said:


> Playtime was fun! Lots of binkys, but that stomach is still so full. I took lost of pictures which he liked and hated at the same time. He looks so fat in all of them though, so he is going to be embarrassed that I posting these. He is only fat right now because of his sickness, he is normally a completely healthy rabbit.
> 
> Also, if you are wondering what those yellow things are, they are signs that I use to block off parts of the shed that are not rabbit-proof.


Playtime looks so fun! No matter if he’s indoors or outdoors it looks like he like it! I am always so mesmerising by his colours! Such a handsome bunny!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 11, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Playtime looks so fun! No matter if he’s indoors or outdoors it looks like he like it! I am always so mesmerising by his colours! Such a handsome bunny!


Thank you! Does he look fat to you?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 11, 2020)

Theo said:


> Thank you! Does he look fat to you?


Not really, no. He does have a little dewlap. So does Apollo. And it may just be that he is really fluffy. Feel his body, feel for his hips and feel if you can feel his body underneath all the fluff. If so be should be a good weight. Also since he’s recovering from GI at least you know he’s eating.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 11, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Not really, no. He does have a little dewlap. So does Apollo. And it may just be that he is really fluffy. Feel his body, feel for his hips and feel if you can feel his body underneath all the fluff. If so he should be a good weight.


I have felt his dewlap and it is just a little bit of skin. I weirdly like lightly pinching it, lol. He has not done a big molt yet and is only shedding a little fur (which is great because I'm still waiting for his new deshedder to come in: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KKP4EY...olid=1WPEFZJ54GMSE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it. I will let you know how it works on Rex fur @Apollo’s Slave). I will feel him after his big molt because he is very fluffy right now, probably because he is outside and it was just winter. Just recently we got him weighed and he was 5 lbs, which is not bad for a Mini Rex mixed with Harlequin.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 11, 2020)

Theo said:


> I have felt his dewlap and it is just a little bit of skin. I weirdly like lightly pinching it, lol. He has not done a big molt yet and is only shedding a little fur (which is great because I'm still waiting for his new deshedder to come in: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KKP4EY...olid=1WPEFZJ54GMSE&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it. I will let you know how it works on Rex fur @Apollo’s Slave). I will feel him after his big molt because he is very fluffy right now, probably because he is outside and it was just winter. Just recently we got him weighed and he was 5 lbs, which is not bad for a Mini Rex mix.


Apollo’s dewlap just feels like skin too. So it’s probably that Theo got a little overweight but lost it. Apollo’s going through shed/moult now too. I’ve never seen anything like it! I just keep plucking and plucking and more keep coming off! Definitely let me know how that brush works! Apollo is about 5lb too, which in England I think is a Rex ‘Standard’.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 11, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Apollo is about 5lb too, which in England I think is a Rex ‘Standard’


Wow, rabbits must be small in England. Here a Rex is 7-11 lbs and a Mini Rex is 3.5-4.5 lbs. Theo has some Harlequin in him which normally weigh 6.5-8lbs, so I think 5lbs is a good weight for him.

Also, I meant to add this picture to my post earlier but forgot. So here is baby Theo!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 11, 2020)

Theo said:


> Wow, rabbits must be small in England. Here a Rex is 7-11 lbs and a Mini Rex is 3.5-4.5 lbs. Theo has some Harlequin in him which normally weigh 6.5-8lbs, so I think 5lbs is a good weight for him.


Rabbits are pretty small. But isn’t everything bigger in America! The cars, the houses, the animals... But that’s probably major stereotyping


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 11, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Rabbits are pretty small. But isn’t everything bigger in America! The cars, the houses, the animals... But that’s probably major stereotyping


Lol. I mean we have talked about how big my room is and how tiny yours is...Just kidding.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 11, 2020)

Theo said:


> Lol. I mean we have talked about how big my room is and how tiny yours is...Just kidding.


Haha, I mean it’s not lying .


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Mar 12, 2020)

Cute!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 12, 2020)

Theo said:


> Wow, rabbits must be small in England. Here a Rex is 7-11 lbs and a Mini Rex is 3.5-4.5 lbs. Theo has some Harlequin in him which normally weigh 6.5-8lbs, so I think 5lbs is a good weight for him.
> 
> Also, I meant to add this picture to my post earlier but forgot. So here is baby Theo!





Theo said:


> Wow, rabbits must be small in England. Here a Rex is 7-11 lbs and a Mini Rex is 3.5-4.5 lbs. Theo has some Harlequin in him which normally weigh 6.5-8lbs, so I think 5lbs is a good weight for him.
> 
> Also, I meant to add this picture to my post earlier but forgot. So here is baby Theo!



Aww baby Theo is so adorable!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 12, 2020)

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Cute!


Thanks! I think he's cute too! He also thinks he is cute, which is not good. He is a little prideful.


Apollo’s Slave said:


> Aww baby Theo is so adorable!


Thanks! It is the only baby picture I have of him because I just never thought to take photos. That picture is the one the breeder had posted and as soon as I saw it I knew he was my rabbit. Just an automatic connection. 
*To those out there that are against getting baby rabbits, I had no idea what I was doing and regret getting a baby now that I know there are rescues out there. But, if I had not gotten a baby, I never would have met Theo, and my life would be completely different. If I could redo one thing with owning rabbits, it would be to get an adult bonded pair instead of a baby.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 12, 2020)

Theo said:


> Thanks! I think he's cute too! He also thinks he is cute, which is not good. He is a little prideful.
> 
> Thanks! It is the only baby picture I have of him because I just never thought to take photos. That picture is the one the breeder had posted and as soon as I saw it I knew he was my rabbit. Just an automatic connection.
> *To those out there that are against getting baby rabbits, I had no idea what I was doing and regret getting a baby now that I know there are rescues out there. But, if I had not gotten a baby, I never would have met Theo, and my life would be completely different. If I could redo one thing with owning rabbits, it would be to get an adult bonded pair instead of a baby.



It’s not the worst thing in the world go get a baby. The same way that people get puppies from breeders


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 12, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> It’s not the worst thing in the world go get a baby. The same way that people get puppies from breeders


I know it is not the worst, but I just have regrets. Now I believe that adopting from a rescue is the best way, just like you adopted Apollo from the RSPCA.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 13, 2020)

Aw look at little Theo! He was so adorable - and still is! 

I personally don't see anything wrong with baby bunnies, but I think a lot of people have misconceptions about them. I've had to correct people when they try to say "well I'll train them when they're young, they'll get used to it" or "I have no problems holding my baby rabbit, they'll be fine when they're older"...then bam, adult personality comes along and people question where they went "wrong" without understanding that a rabbit's personality can change - just like us.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 13, 2020)

It is 7 P.M. but we are still in the shed playing! He just did a super fast bunny 500 and knocked over all of those yellow signs, I jumped up to fix it and he typed something on here, he is very desperate to talk to all his followers. It is so dark in here I can't see him so I don't know where he is, I can just hear him. It is also so cold, because a cold front came in last night, my fingers are freezing.

Update on his Gi-recovery:
I had taken him off pellets for a day to see if that would help him recover, but last night he begged for some. I gave in and it turned out he does not know what is best for him. Today he has been sitting hunched up almost all day, not really eating or pooping, and didn't want to come out to play when he normally shakes his cage bars to get let out! I decided to give him a tummy massage and some pineapple juice and see if that would help. He normally inhales the juice but I had to force him to take it. He hates tummy massages so it was a struggle, but we managed, and the pineapple juice is from a can because I'm allergic to pineapple and can juice it. Anyway, they both seemed to work and he has been binkying and doing bunny five-hundreds. I will not be giving him pellets anytime soon. He is going on a hay-only diet.
He really likes music so I have been playing some, it has helped! I was just singing to one song, I don't know if you would call it singing, but he was running around dancing to it. I wish I had taken pictures, but I didn't have my phone out there and my computer is horrible at taking pictures.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 14, 2020)

Theo said:


> It is 7 P.M. but we are still in the shed playing! He just did a super fast bunny 500 and knocked over all of those yellow signs, I jumped up to fix it and he typed something on here, he is very desperate to talk to all his followers. It is so dark in here I can't see him so I don't know where he is, I can just hear him. It is also so cold, because a cold front came in last night, my fingers are freezing.
> 
> Update on his Gi-recovery:
> I had taken him off pellets for a day to see if that would help him recover, but last night he begged for some. I gave in and it turned out he does not know what is best for him. Today he has been sitting hunched up almost all day, not really eating or pooping, and didn't want to come out to play when he normally shakes his cage bars to get let out! I decided to give him a tummy massage and some pineapple juice and see if that would help. He normally inhales the juice but I had to force him to take it. He hates tummy massages so it was a struggle, but we managed, and the pineapple juice is from a can because I'm allergic to pineapple and can juice it. Anyway, they both seemed to work and he has been binkying and doing bunny five-hundreds. I will not be giving him pellets anytime soon. He is going on a hay-only diet.
> He really likes music so I have been playing some, it has helped! I was just singing to one song, I don't know if you would call it singing, but he was running around dancing to it. I wish I had taken pictures, but I didn't have my phone out there and my computer is horrible at taking pictures.


That sounds fun, aside from the part where he started being sick again. Maybe you could try ‘No wheat pellets’ or pellets that only have hay in them.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 14, 2020)

I think he is just a happy lit sick bunny. I just turned 14 and I have 6 rabbits (fritz, fizz, Kiah, oreo, nova, and jasper!) and I love them all! I hope Theo gets better soon! he doesn't really look fat and he clearly gets exercise, so he seems to have a good life! I wish you luck and keep us updated on him!


----------



## Tilley (Mar 15, 2020)

Tilley trying to see as far as she can


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 15, 2020)

Tilley said:


> Tilley trying to see as far as she can


Cute! That is Theo every day! He is always trying to see what is beyond the shed walls.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 15, 2020)

I went digging through the attic to get the boxes I have been storing up there. This is what I found: 

I got to work making some awesome toys! We'll see what he thinks about them tomorrow!


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 15, 2020)

That's so cool! I have done that too but I don't have the time to do it again so instead they get compressed hay and treat filled toilet paper rolls that are closed on the end, its a good way to do it because it takes time to pull each treat out so they aren't eating all the treats at once like with the toy balls!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Mar 16, 2020)

Theo said:


> I went digging through the attic to get the boxes I have been storing up there. This is what I found: View attachment 45696
> 
> I got to work making some awesome toys! We'll see what he thinks about them tomorrow!


Fun! Apollo would love those! Looks like it takes a while 
I’m sure Theo will enjoy them!


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm glad to hear Theo is feeling better! When I start hearing Trixie's tummy start bubbling, I give her infant mylicon and some mint leaves. I love that he enjoys music! Wonder what his favorite song is


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 16, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Looks like it takes a while


I am really crafty so I love doing these kinds of things. I've done it so many times so I've gotten used to making them.


Mehidk said:


> Wonder what his favorite song is


I don't know if you know the song Eastside, by Halsey and Khalid. It seems to be his favorite right now. It was the one he was "dancing" to.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 16, 2020)

I don’t really know why I keep posting on here, but I will continue to post anyway even if nobody reads it. It gives me something to think of during the day.

Good news! Theo is doing so much better! He ate SO much hay and he is pooping normally! I just weaned him off the Reglan and pineapple juice and he has improved so much. If he gets sick again I still have some Critical Care to feed him so it doesn’t get too bad.

I didn’t let Theo play with his new toys today because I like them to much and I don’t want him to destroy them. But, his new brush came in and I got pictures of how awesome it was! Theo hates getting brushed, so I set up a table and put a towel down. I put some treats on the towel where his face was and gave him nose rubs to get him to stay put. He didn’t eat the treats, so he got them after as a reward for being so good. He actually liked this brush better than the other ones I have. He will still hate me for the rest of the day, but whatever. He should get over it.


This is the best brush in the world! It is very sturdy, not sharp, and came with a nice rubber cap to put on the head when you are not using it. I have never gotten this much fur off him and it didn’t even hurt! Every rabbit owner should have one of these! I tried it on my cat, and it didn’t work as well as it did on Theo so that just proves it is meant for rabbits.

Here is a link to the brush: https://www.amazon.com/Paws-Pals-Grooming-Shedding-Trimming/dp/B01KKP4EY2/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2QB30HRQMO4TY&keywords=paws+and+pals+deshedding+tool&qid=1584410006&sprefix=paws+an+pals+,aps,190&sr=8-2.

I found a similar one on UK Amazon for those of you who don’t live in America: https://www.amazon.co.uk/MIU-COLOR-Deshedding-Grooming-Undercoat/dp/B00DQ48TT6/ref=sr_1_5?crid=1RS3FA8L246UA&dchild=1&keywords=deshedding+tool+for+dogs&qid=1584410044&s=pet-supplies&sprefix=deshedding+,aps,291&sr=1-5.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 16, 2020)

I am glad he is better! I would say take him off of his things super slow, if one pellet affected him than he might not be ready.


----------



## Mehidk (Mar 17, 2020)

@Theo post away! I enjoy reading about Theo  Glad to hear he's feeling better! I will definitely check out that brush then! With Trixie shedding her winter coat right now, I need all the help I can get. Her fur is EVERYWHERE lol.


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 17, 2020)

My lop is shedding like crazy, she is the only one my brush doesn't work on. I will definitely look into that!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 18, 2020)

bunnylove2024 said:


> I am glad he is better! I would say take him off of his things super slow, if one pellet affected him than he might not be ready.


Well, I should have listened to you @bunnylove2024 because Theo is acting sickly, again! He just won't get better! Yesterday was a great day and I thought he was almost better, only to take a huge leap backward. He is barely eating, drinking, pooping, and playing today. He has gotten some gas drops and Critical Care, but they don't seem to be helping. The vet is not an option now because of the coronavirus. I'm going to continue to give him tummy massages, critical care, and gas drops. I also have some Reglan left over so I might give him some of that. Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 18, 2020)

Good news, he pooped! I never thought I would be saying those words, but who knows what you'll say when you have a rabbit . I force-fed him some more Critical Care, gave him some more gas drops, and gave him some wet lettuce sprinkled with Critical Care (a little trick I have to make him take his medicine) and it really helped him out! After that we had playtime and there was a lot of cuddling , which surprised me because he is not the cuddly type. During playtime, he also kept eating hay which was amazing because he has ignored it all day . We are currently reading _A Fire Sparkling_ by Julianne Maclean during playtime, but today he was more interested in eating the book . 

Sorry, my updates have been kind of crazy today. First, it sounded like he was dying and next, it sounds like he is healthy! He is very inconsistent when he is sick. Tomorrow he will probably be dying again despite all of my efforts today .


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Mar 18, 2020)

That's ok, I am so glad he just improved! Now go super slow. You will be ok and so will theo!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 24, 2020)

Sorry, it has been so long since I last posted on here! I have been super busy trying to keep Theo alive because he won't recover from Gi-stasis. I even thought about possibly having to put him down today . He has been getting all kinds of medicines and had seemed to be getting a little better every day, but today was a huge step backward. From Theo's point of view, he thinks I am killing him because I have been using that AWESOME brush on him every day and I have been forcing him to take his medicine. If you have any tips on how to help him please tell me: https://www.rabbitsonline.net/threads/gi-stasis-help.97466/page-3#post-1135711! He is acting so weird and not normal. I hate it for him to be in pain because it not only hurts him, it hurts me too.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 27, 2020)

Theo has been getting no antibiotics for the past 2 days and has been improving very slowly , yet still improving . I have been giving him only hay, boiled water, a tiny bit romaine lettuce, tummy massages, and fennel seed tea. I hope he continues to get better and not relapse for like the 10th time!

Also, I have been using that brush on him every day and his fur is so soft ! He is already a Mini Rex so his fur is naturally soft, but after getting brushed it is so much softer!

Is anyone else loving these emojis as much as me?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 30, 2020)

I got some new pictures of Theo today! He is such a model! He has been doing really well and been only a little gassy. He looks so funny in the last picture


----------



## Peneloppythebun (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I don’t really know why I keep posting on here, but I will continue to post anyway even if nobody reads it. It gives me something to think of during the day.
> 
> Good news! Theo is doing so much better! He ate SO much hay and he is pooping normally! I just weaned him off the Reglan and pineapple juice and he has improved so much. If he gets sick again I still have some Critical Care to feed him so it doesn’t get too bad.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this! I’ve been meaning to look for a good brush that’s affordable and gets the job done


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 31, 2020)

Peneloppythebun said:


> Thank you so much for this! I’ve been meaning to look for a good brush that’s affordable and gets the job done


No problem! I like buying cheap things and trying them out on rabbits.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 3, 2020)

I am horrible at updating this!  
Anyway, I have had been so bored from being stuck at home so I figured I should post on here. Wednesday was a week since Theo last had medicine and he has been doing really well! Yesterday morning I gave him some pellets because I was stupid, and it gave him gas. I gave him a tummy massage and fresh hay and he got over it. Today he has been acting completely normal! I want to thank everyone who helped me get him better! I don't think he would have made it if it was not for you guys! 

I was thinking since I am really bored, how about you share your rabbit's favorite toys?
Theo loves maple tree branches from our yard (I have stripped the tree bare ), woven toys, and the Kaytee hanging toy.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 3, 2020)

Apollo loves his slinky!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 17, 2020)

More updates?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 17, 2020)

Oops! Sorry, I got busy which is strange based on the fact that I'm in quarantine  I also started thinking that nobody cared about this anymore so maybe I should just stop updating.
I do sort of have an update: Theo felt great yesterday, but today he felt bad again. It really goes back and forth with him. I know he has a tooth issue but I'm also thinking he might have worms because he has abdominal pain and will sometimes push his belly to the floor. By night time he normally starts feeling better which is great. I want to take him to the vet but with RHDV2 and Covid-19 going around I don't want to risk it. Anyway, since he was feeling great last night I took a lot of pictures! Sorry that they are blurry, it is so hard to take pictures with a flashlight and him doing binkies everywhere!


----------



## TheBuns (Apr 17, 2020)

Theo is so cute he looks so plush I love his colors it’s unique


----------



## CayrisAndCoco (Apr 18, 2020)

So, a few things wrong here. Theo is outside. When a rabbit is recovering from something, they are very vulnerable to parasites and diseases. Also, it is extremely easy for your rabbit to get hypothermia or hyperthermia. Does your rabbit use a water bottle? If so, he is most likely dehydrated. Rabbits drink as much as a large dog in a day, and water bottles just don’t provide enough. The inside of the water bottles quickly accumulate germs and they are very difficult to clean. Switch him to a big ceramic bowl and move him inside. He does not need a cage. Move his litter box, hay, toys and water bowl into a room. Make sure all cords are out of the way as well as anything he can chew. You can find great videos on how to bunny proof on YouTube. I suggest the one by LennonTheBunny. Hope Theo gets well soon!!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Apr 18, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Oops! Sorry, I got busy which is strange based on the fact that I'm in quarantine  I also started thinking that nobody cared about this anymore so maybe I should just stop updating.
> I do sort of have an update: Theo felt great yesterday, but today he felt bad again. It really goes back and forth with him. I know he has a tooth issue but I'm also thinking he might have worms because he has abdominal pain and will sometimes push his belly to the floor. By night time he normally starts feeling better which is great. I want to take him to the vet but with RHDV2 and Covid-19 going around I don't want to risk it. Anyway, since he was feeling great last night I took a lot of pictures! Sorry that they are blurry, it is so hard to take pictures with a flashlight and him doing binkies everywhere!


Looks like he had loads of fun. Apollo's been sulking because I couldn't let him out of my room to play because of his sore hocks... He'll get over it. I love Theo, I'm going to have to steal him from you and take him back to England with me! Don't stop updating! I like reading it! If he has worms, you'd likely find some in his poop, so check his litterbox.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 18, 2020)

CayrisAndCoco said:


> So, a few things wrong here. Theo is outside. When a rabbit is recovering from something, they are very vulnerable to parasites and diseases. Also, it is extremely easy for your rabbit to get hypothermia or hyperthermia. Does your rabbit use a water bottle? If so, he is most likely dehydrated. Rabbits drink as much as a large dog in a day, and water bottles just don’t provide enough. The inside of the water bottles quickly accumulate germs and they are very difficult to clean. Switch him to a big ceramic bowl and move him inside. He does not need a cage. Move his litter box, hay, toys and water bowl into a room. Make sure all cords are out of the way as well as anything he can chew. You can find great videos on how to bunny proof on YouTube. I suggest the one by LennonTheBunny. Hope Theo gets well soon!!


I know he is outside, and I have been working on bringing him inside, but since my parents are against indoor animals it makes bringing him inside a huge challenge. I have already rabbit-proofed my room and have everything for him to come inside, but my parents won't allow it. They think that since he has been outside for his whole life why does he suddenly need to move inside. If I am able to convince my parents, and he is able to move inside he won't have a cage, he would just have a home base (see picture). Theo has a water bottle and two bowls, but he only uses the bowls. I have 2 bowls because I figured he was getting dehydrated and wanted him to be able to get to water quickly. Any tips on how to convince my parents are appreciated! I want him to come inside so bad because I know it is best for him.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 18, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Looks like he had loads of fun. Apollo's been sulking because I couldn't let him out of my room to play because of his sore hocks... He'll get over it. I love Theo, I'm going to have to steal him from you and take him back to England with me! Don't stop updating! I like reading it! If he has worms, you'd likely find some in his poop, so check his litterbox.


Theo would hate me if I didn't let him out! I'm sure Apollo will be fine, hope his sore hocks get better! Maybe we should swap rabbits sometime, instead of you stealing mine? Nah, that would be chaos! I have gotten behind in school so I might forget to update, but I will try to remember. I have checked his litter box for worms and I haven't seen any. I can't wait for all of this RHDV2 and Coronavirus stuff to pass so I can take him to the vet so he can finally get better. I also am hoping the vet tells me to move him inside because it will make convincing my parents so much easier.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 18, 2020)

My update for today is going to be a meme I found on Pinterest!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 18, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## Button (Apr 18, 2020)

I love reading about Theo! Give him love from me!


----------



## helena (Apr 18, 2020)

Button said:


> I love reading about Theo! Give him love from me!



Same here! He is sooo cute!


----------



## Jasminebunny (Apr 18, 2020)

I love Your bunnie!


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 18, 2020)

I love him.  lol.


----------



## TheBuns (Apr 18, 2020)

Show your parents this thread so that they can know how much we love Theo. So that he can be an indoor rabbit! See what think. Tell them everyone on rabbits online says that Theo should be kept inside with you


----------



## Scarly (Apr 20, 2020)

So a couple of things... 
if he’s having problems with pellets maybe it’s the pellets and not him. We have a bun that we rescued and he had recurring gi stasis and had never been fed hay. When we switched him to Sherwood pet health pellets he improved so much and now eats like a normal bunny and hasn’t has any issues for over a year.
Regarding bringing him indoors; Lennon The Bunny YouTube channel has a rabbit debunking myths video which addresses rabbits living out doors. All else fails call your vet and ask if your rabbit would do better indoors especially given that he’s prone to GI stasis etc. Most likely, if you have a rabbit savvy vet they would tell you your bunny should be living indoors. Ask you vet to talk to your parents. Our vet office has handouts for different animals that detail living conditions, exercise requirements, food requirement etc, maybe your vet has something similar for bunnies.
Here’s a link to the YouTube video I mentioned:


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 21, 2020)

Scarly said:


> if he’s having problems with pellets maybe it’s the pellets and not him.


He hasn't gotten pellets for several weeks and has still been acting sick. Even with a hay and water only diet. I think I'm going to try Small Pet Select or Sherwood pellets.
My parents already know that it would be best for him to move inside, but they won't let him. They also already know all the myths about rabbits so there is no reason to show them that video. My mom said that if they had known Theo would have needed to move inside, they never would have gotten him for me. I will talk to my vet and see what they think.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 25, 2020)

Theo has been doing great! He is not very playful from 10 AM-6 PM, and he doesn't poop, but he still eats and drinks. The rest of the day he acts completely normal (playing, pooping, eating). I had a friend over today and he loves her! He binkied the whole time she was over. 
I have been bonding Theo with a tunnel because he is scared of it  He still won't run through it, but he is getting close.
Sorry, the photo quality is not great.


----------



## Button (Apr 26, 2020)

So cute! My rabbit is seeming to prefer anything bit humans right now. She will do anything to get me away.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 26, 2020)

> My rabbit is seeming to prefer anything bit humans right now. She will do anything to get me away.


Give her time, she will come around. I know she is probably pregnant so just imagine her hormones right now! If you have ever been around a pregnant person or a person on their period, you probably understand. Hormones are super annoying and can make you respond stupidly. After she has these adorable babies she will be back to loving you!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello! Time for another update weather y'all want it or not!  Sorry this one is so long 

Tennessee is opening back up and I am so HAPPY! Monday night we went to eat out and it was weird. All the dishes were throw away, nothing that would have to be washed. I was upset because they didn't have limes and lemons which I always add to my food to give it more flavor. The food was so good though! We used to eat at this restaurant every week so not eating there for 3 months made me want it so bad!

Theo was in a bad mood today. I'm not surprised though because it was rainy, and I made him skip his midday nap. We normally have playtime from 8 AM to 11 AM, and then he sleeps from 11 AM-6 PM. He gets more playtime from 7 PM-9 PM. Today I made him skip his nap at 11 AM and made him play. He was not happy at all.

Do any of y'all mock your rabbits? When Theo gets in a bad mood he just sits there with his ears flat back all grumpy. I will make a pouty face at him and mope around to bother him. If I touch something of his he will lunge at my hand (this is only when he is in a bad mood). I will lightly shove my hand into his face as payback. When I shove my hand at his face it makes him happy and he begs for nose rubs.

I stole the scrunchie idea @Peneloppythebun used in one of her pictures, on Theo, but I changed it up a little. We were going for the French Artist look, but he just wanted nose rubs and to sleep. We also worked on bonding with the tunnel. He still does not love it but is excepting it. His favorite thing is to jump over it, not run through it. He is a HUGE jumper, I need to get a picture of him jumping.

He has been super cuddly recently and giving me lots of kisses. I LOVE it!

Also, we have a bird nesting in our shed. I saw 5 bird eggs in the nest last week, and now they have hatched. I love watching the mama and daddy birds feeding the babies and hearing the babies chirp. The babies are so cute, I just can't figure out how to get a picture because I can't get to close or the mom will kill me.

And, this is my 1,500 message! Yay! I remember when I had 100 messages and thought that was a lot. Who knew I would love y'all so much!


----------



## Button (Apr 29, 2020)

Theo you will conquer the tunnel one day!! Have fait my dear bunny friend!


----------



## CayrisAndCoco (May 6, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I know he is outside, and I have been working on bringing him inside, but since my parents are against indoor animals it makes bringing him inside a huge challenge. I have already rabbit-proofed my room and have everything for him to come inside, but my parents won't allow it. They think that since he has been outside for his whole life why does he suddenly need to move inside. If I am able to convince my parents, and he is able to move inside he won't have a cage, he would just have a home base (see picture). Theo has a water bottle and two bowls, but he only uses the bowls. I have 2 bowls because I figured he was getting dehydrated and wanted him to be able to get to water quickly. Any tips on how to convince my parents are appreciated! I want him to come inside so bad because I know it is best for him.



Dear parents, my name is Cayris and I have had rabbits for about 3 years now. Right now I have one rabbit named Coco and she lives free roamed in my bedroom. Domestic rabbits are not conditioned to live outside like wild rabbits. They have been bred to be dependent on humans to feed them and give them shelter. Outside, rabbits are very prone to parasites and disease. Inside, they get all the heat and affection they need. Rabbits are somewhat like dogs. They need very much affection and care and they love to be around their owners. When a rabbit lives outside, it is very distant from the family. Moving Coco to my bedroom was the best decision ever. Rabbits have no odor and make less of a mess than me! Also, a big bonus is they make your child clean their room. It might sound silly, but if anything gets left on the floor, like a pair of pants, it will be chewed. Please please please consider letting your child bring the bunny inside. It will really help his health and happiness. 

Stay safe

Cayris and Coco


----------



## hasek39 (May 7, 2020)

CayrisAndCoco said:


> Rabbits have no odor and make less of a mess than me!


 Hahahaha Cayris, that IS a great line. Thank you for truly making me laugh


----------



## MonsterBun (May 8, 2020)

What is Theo’s hutch situation like? My mom won’t let our two inside, but my two rabbits seem set on escaping. (Max, or Monster, is in solitary confinement until I figure out how he’s escaping this time)


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 8, 2020)

Aww... baby Theo is adorable. (All Bunnies Are Of Course)


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 8, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Hello! Time for another update weather y'all want it or not!  Sorry this one is so long
> 
> Tennessee is opening back up and I am so HAPPY! Monday night we went to eat out and it was weird. All the dishes were throw away, nothing that would have to be washed. I was upset because they didn't have limes and lemons which I always add to my food to give it more flavor. The food was so good though! We used to eat at this restaurant every week so not eating there for 3 months made me want it so bad!
> 
> ...


I love Theo.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 9, 2020)

MonsterBun said:


> What is Theo’s hutch situation like? My mom won’t let our two inside, but my two rabbits seem set on escaping. (Max, or Monster, is in solitary confinement until I figure out how he’s escaping this time)


Sorry, I didn't see this! I seriously just changed Theo's playpen around, but when you asked the question Theo had a small hutch attached to a playpen in our shed (see the first picture: it was before I had added his toys, food, etc). There was netting over the playpen to keep him from jumping out. I liked it because it gave him some room, but it was hard to clean, and I really wanted to give him more room. What do your hutches/cages look like?

I have now changed Theo's hutch/playpen to just the playpen (second picture), but it is up against the wall so he has way more room. I threw out the hutch because I didn't want to sell it to someone who would house their rabbit in just the little hutch. Theo loves the playpen so much! He got a new water bowl, new toys, a new litter box, and he got an emoji pillow which he loves! I haven't gotten him new puzzle mats yet because he loves the cool concrete in the summer. Is there anything I should add?


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (Jun 9, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Apollo’s dewlap just feels like skin too. So it’s probably that Theo got a little overweight but lost it. Apollo’s going through shed/moult now too. I’ve never seen anything like it! I just keep plucking and plucking and more keep coming off! Definitely let me know how that brush works! Apollo is about 5lb too, which in England I think is a Rex ‘Standard’.


i have a mini rex too and she has been moulting for the past three months and won't stop o.o


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 9, 2020)

Out of this world bunnies said:


> i have a mini rex too and she has been moulting for the past three months and won't stop o.o


Theo is molting like crazy right now too! Fur is all over the shed! I have been using the brush we were talking about every day and it works so well! After I brush him, I spray my hands with a spray bottle and rub him. It removes the rest of the loose fur.


----------



## OreoTheMiniLop (Jun 19, 2020)

Can you update???


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh yeah! Forgot about this thread 

Theo is still shedding so much! The other day I moved him and his playpen outside just so I could brush him without the fur blowing all over the shed. He has been acting a little sickly, but he always acts that way during a molt. 
In the shed, I removed the signs that were blocking the un-rabbit proofed part (because now it is rabbit proofed) and he LOVES exploring! That is all he does during playtime now! He really likes hiding under the rakes, and wheelbarrow, but it makes putting him up way harder.

Sorry, I have not been an active member the past couple of days. I was hosting a Girls' Country Camp at my house with my friend. The camp went really well, but it was very tiring. We had 19 4-7 year olds, and there were 2 of us working. I am also exhausted because Friday night I had a sleepover with a group of friends and we went to sleep at 5 AM and then woke up at 8 AM, so I hardly got sleep.


----------



## BunBun71 (Jun 22, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Oh yeah! Forgot about this thread
> 
> Theo is still shedding so much! The other day I moved him and his playpen outside just so I could brush him without the fur blowing all over the shed. He has been acting a little sickly, but he always acts that way during a molt.
> In the shed, I removed the signs that were blocking the un-rabbit proofed part (because now it is rabbit proofed) and he LOVES exploring! That is all he does during playtime now! He really likes hiding under the rakes, and wheelbarrow, but it makes putting him up way harder.
> ...


Theo is soooo cute!  Such good pictures!


----------



## TheBuns (Jun 22, 2020)

Aww Theo!!!!  too cute


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Jul 2, 2020)

I love Theo!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello! Sorry I haven't been on this forum for so long! School just started and I haven't had much free time and also summer was really busy.

Anyway, while Theo and I were busy, Theo had a birthday (July 7th-The picture of him with his cake was on his birthday) and so did I (August 18th).

I'm really debating about starting a YouTube channel and I wanted to know what y'all think. I'm mostly just afraid that people will be rude since I have an outdoor rabbit. They will probably also be rude since he is alone outside, even though I spend so much time out there with him.
I really do wish that I could move Theo inside, but my parents won't budge on the "No indoor animal" rule. They also won't allow me to get another rabbit because they think that rabbits are ok outside alone. I have talked to them about this and they say, "If we had known we would have needed to get you 2 rabbits, we never would have gotten you the first." I'm hoping that eventually, I can convince them to let me get another bunny, but I'm not sure when that will be.

Since Theo is outside, I have been trying some hacks to keep him cool so he doesn't overheat. He really hates frozen water bottles, so I have put some tiles in the freezer and he really loves those! What else should I try?

Theo and I have really missed y'all! Here are some cute pictures of Theo to apologize for leaving you 

BTW- I didn't allow Theo to eat all of the cake because I knew it would make him sick. I have saved it for another celebration.


----------



## hasek39 (Aug 19, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I'm really debating about starting a YouTube channel and I wanted to know what y'all think. I'm mostly just afraid that people will be rude since I have an outdoor rabbit. They will probably also be rude since he is alone outside, even though I spend so much time out there with him.



Happy birthday to you two. As for the YT channel, if you want to do that, do it. Pretty much in life, with a lot of things people will have different thoughts and bash people that don't abide by their thoughts. Nor would they care that you take way better care of outdoor Theo than many people with do with indoor rabbits. If you have tough skin or the ability to ignore the jerks, YT away.


----------



## BunBun71 (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello - I hope you both had nice birthdays! You have been missed! I love the pictures - Theo's cake is BEAUTIFUL! How did you make that cake?? Do you have any kind of recipe? I would love to try to make one like that sometime. I think a YouTube channel would be great. It would be perfect for me. I would definitely watch your videos Theo is so cute!

-BunBun71


----------



## BunBun71 (Aug 22, 2020)

BunBun71 said:


> Hello - I hope you both had nice birthdays! You have been missed! I love the pictures - Theo's cake is BEAUTIFUL! How did you make that cake?? Do you have any kind of recipe? I would love to try to make one like that sometime. I think a YouTube channel would be great. It would be perfect for me. I would definitely watch your videos. Theo is so cute!
> 
> -BunBun71


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you! Sadly, I did not make the cake. Last Christmas I got Theo a Happy Bunny Club box and added the cake to the box for $7 (that is the cheapest I could find it since it comes from the UK). Here is the link to it: Happy Bunny Club - Shop/Product.

Here is an idea for a cake if you want to make one (It is full of sugar, so please limit it): 

Also, I love your poem! It is so cute! Did you write it?


----------



## Nuage (Aug 22, 2020)

I've never heard of cake for a bunny! What a neat idea.


----------



## BunBun71 (Aug 23, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Also, I love your poem! It is so cute! Did you write it?



I found it on the web, and then changed "Easter Bunny" too "Little Bunny".


----------



## BunBun71 (Aug 23, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Thank you! Sadly, I did not make the cake. Last Christmas I got Theo a Happy Bunny Club box and added the cake to the box for $7 (that is the cheapest I could find it since it comes from the UK). Here is the link to it: Happy Bunny Club - Shop/Product.
> 
> Here is an idea for a cake if you want to make one (It is full of sugar, so please limit it):
> 
> Also, I love your poem! It is so cute! Did you write it?




That is an adorable cake.  I probably will make that cake for BunBun's birthday. And I will look at the link that you sent me. Thank you again.
-BunBun71


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello! Since Wednesday Theo and I have just been chilling! Saturday I made some treats that were a fail (I was so scared that the hay would catch on fire! Has anyone had that happen?), and then I made a woven ring out of tall crabgrass. I have given him some of the treats and he loves them, even though they are so crumbly! I haven't given him the grass ring yet because I want it to dry out so that it is all crunchy.

He is covered in cobwebs in these pictures because I had just let him explore our shed and he loves getting into those places I can't dust!


----------



## Nuage (Aug 24, 2020)

I have lit hay on fire while making treats!  I actually forgot that they were in the oven!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello! Yesterday was grooming day and Theo got to spend all day in my room! It was so fun and we were able to cuddle up on the couch and watch Gilmore Girls. There was only one accident where he peed on the floor, because he didn't know where the litter box was  His favorite place to hangout was underneath my bookcase! It was so cute!

I do have a question about nail clipping though. Theo's back nails are so long and the quick is so overgrown that I can't even clip anything off. He is also super annoying when nail clipping because he sits on his back feet, and won't stay still. I had to get my friend to give him nose rubs the whole time to keep him distracted. What do y'all think I should do? He also has really dark nails so I can't see the quick at all and him flinching makes the "press, press, clip" method super hard.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Sep 3, 2020)

September 1st was Theo's gotcha day, and I might have forgotten  When I remembered it was already too late to celebrate, so I grabbed him some gifts and decided that we would celebrate on the 2nd.

So, last night Theo and I had a party! I made 2 of those carrot cakes (the ones in the video that I sent to @BunBun71, but I tweaked the recipe a little) but Theo only had one because we don't want him to get fat or have a sugar overload. Theo also got 4 gifts from Dollar Store, I didn't want to blow the budget by getting him toys from the Pet Store. He got a new harness, a new leash, some all-natural apple chips (which I had no idea Dollar Tree carried until yesterday!), and a batwing headband (which I'm going to attach to a DIY Harness so he can have a cute little bat costume for Halloween. I also made Theo a little house, which I broke on the way down to the shed, but he still loves it. He told me, "it was the thought that counted."
He wasn't very excited while opening gifts, but afterward, he loved them!


----------



## Nuage (Sep 3, 2020)

Happy belated gotcha day!


----------



## BunBun71 (Sep 12, 2020)

That was awesome that you had a party for him! I'll do that with BunBun once I get him settled into his new home.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Sep 14, 2020)

Today Theo is going to the vet for a checkup and to get his nails clipped. It is going to be a long ride (it is 40 minutes away) but he normally does really well in the car. I am going to have some veggies, hay, water, a towel, and some apple for him to keep him from getting stressed. I'm bringing his carrier and harness, and I'm going to bring his bear for comfort. What else do you think I need?

Do you think he shouldn't be going because of RHDV2? I'm not really scared of it, but if you think it is too risky going to the vet, we won't go.


----------



## Nuage (Sep 14, 2020)

I think its fine, I don't see much of a risk as long as Theo doesn't stay outside and eat grass and stuff. Also, I think everything you have is good, and you don't need anything else.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Sep 14, 2020)

40 minutes isn’t too bad. The rescue we went to was a little over an hour away and Apollo was totally fine, he was flopping, in his usual set up (carrier with a bed and hay inside). But of course, it would depend on how Theo does while in the car.
It should be fine to take him to the vet even with RHDV, you could even ask if they have or could get the vaccine for it


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Oct 2, 2020)

I know I haven't updated in a while and I had planned to update later today, but I just saw this on Pinterest and had to share it with y'all!


----------



## Nuage (Oct 2, 2020)

That is the best post ever!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Oct 19, 2020)

I haven't posted for quite some time and I'm sorry about that! I recently left for vacation and I just got back Saturday night. I had a ton of make-up work for school so after church on Sunday I did hours of school and then today I also had tons of work.

Recently, I have been making and buying tons of toys for Theo (I will do an update soon with a picture of all the toys I have collected). Theo loves the cheap homemade toys and avoids the expensive cute ones, LOL. I also added a new rug to his pen (see picture) and he loves it! It is only for the fall and winter to keep his paws from getting cold because in the spring and summer he loves the cool concrete.

Does anyone else think that their rabbit understands them? Because yesterday I was cleaning out Theo's pen and when I lifted up his bear stuffed animal there was a huge spider! I'm not at all scared of spiders, but this one made me scream and yell "Theo! Tell your best friend to go away!" (I said best friend because there are always bugs in Theo's playpen and I call them his best friends. So far he has a beetle friend, a cricket friend, several millipede friends, and 3 spider friends.) Theo comes running over at full speed to see what I'm yelling at and runs right up to the spider, touches it with his nose, the spider runs off, and Theo goes back to playing! I really do have the best rabbit in the world 

Today, I was doing school in the shed while listening to music. It made me wonder how anyone can have an indoor rabbit and still get stuff done during the day! Theo was demanding cuddles and food the whole time! He managed to steal several chip crumbs right out of my hand...crazy boy. He also decided to stand on my keyboard, but that was ok because he managed to restart my favorite song so we got to hear it again. He was so cute though and I took tons of pictures of him! The picture of darkness is Theo in his "secret" hiding spot in the shed.
I have started putting his dinner in toys to make him work for it, so the last picture is him sticking his head in a cardboard box full of hay and his dinner 

Also, I have got to get a new playpen! Mine is so gross! I'm thinking about looking at garage sells, I'll let y'all know what I find.


----------



## Nuage (Oct 20, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I have removed the text so my post isn't to long!  -HJ


Oreo also avoids the expensive and cute toys to!
Also, I can't get any school done with Oreo around. I mean I can't ignore her!


----------



## Berry&Raisin (Oct 20, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Wow, rabbits must be small in England. Here a Rex is 7-11 lbs and a Mini Rex is 3.5-4.5 lbs. Theo has some Harlequin in him which normally weigh 6.5-8lbs, so I think 5lbs is a good weight for him.
> 
> Also, I meant to add this picture to my post earlier but forgot. So here is baby Theo!


 5 pounds is overweight for a mini rex. You said that he has a bit of harlequin in him. No he does not, harlequin is a breed and a color. He is the color harlequin, harlequin is a variant of a tricolor. He should only weigh around 3-4 pounds, ad females should weigh only 3.5-4.5


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Oct 20, 2020)

Berry&Raisin said:


> 5 pounds is overweight for a mini rex. You said that he has a bit of harlequin in him. No he does not, harlequin is a breed and a color. He is the color harlequin, harlequin is a variant of a tricolor. He should only weigh around 3-4 pounds, ad females should weigh only 3.5-4.5


Thanks for the concern! Theo was overweight for some time when I didn't know what I was doing and kept him in a tiny cage that I am ashamed to have ever wanted. Because of that, he has a dewlap with all his extra fur. Once I realized everything I was doing wrong I quickly switched him to a playpen and got him on a better diet. Theo is not a purebred Mini Rex so his weight is going to differ from a purebred Mini Rex's weight. The last time we went to the vet, they said that he was in great condition and not overweight. I give him a very strict diet (1/4 cup of pellets from small pet select, 1-2 cups of leafy greens, unlimited timothy hay, and unlimited water daily. 1 small treat and 2-4 BOSS to keep his coat nice and shiny, every otherish day) to keep him from getting overweight. I check him over bi-weekly for a health check, but also to feel his ribs and check his hocks. His ribs are always harder to feel because he has very thick fur since he is an outdoor rabbit. He has never developed sore hocks even when he has a concrete floor in the summer, and sore hocks are a simple sign of your rabbit being overweight. Even though he weighs 5 lbs that doesn't mean he is overweight since he isn't purebred and we don't know what breed his dad was. Thanks for pointing that out though!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 7, 2020)

I had gotten a request on another thread for some treat recipes. I had already planned on sharing some treats and herb mixes on here in the future, but I figured why not go ahead and share them!

*_Normally when I make treats and herb mixes I just throw stuff together, so these recipes are approximations._
*_Remember to slowly introduce the herb mixes to your rabbit(s) to prevent digestive upset if your rabbit(s) have never had the herbs before_

Bouncy Bunch Herb Mix-
½ Cup Dried Red Clover
½ Cup Dried Calendula
¼ Cup Dried Peppermint leaf
¼ Cup Dried Lavender
1 Tablespoon Raisins

Mix all ingredients until combined
Store in a Ziplock bag, or airtight container on the counter
Add to your rabbit’s hay or sprinkle around your rabbit's enclosure.


Calm Combo Herb Mix-
1/3 Cup Dried Lemongrass
½ Cup Dried Chamomile
¼ Cup Dried Basil Leaf
¼ Cup Dried Thyme Leaf
1 Tablespoon Raisins

Mix all ingredients until combined
Store in a Ziplock bag, or airtight container on the counter
Add to your rabbit’s hay or sprinkle around your rabbit's enclosure.


Mini Wheels-
¼ Cup pellets (I use Small Pet Select)
¼ Cup hay dust
1 piece Romaine
¼ mashed banana
Water
2 Toilet Paper Roll cut into ½ inch circles (You can probably get 12)

Instructions:

Preheat oven to 350°
Add water to the pellets to make them moist
Put wet pellets, hay, banana, and romaine in a blender and puree
Add water until the batter is dough-like
Put paper rolls on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper
Fill paper rolls with batter until ¾ full
Bake for 20 minutes, flip and bake for another 10 minutes or until completely dry
Leave treats in the oven until the oven has completely cooled
Store treats in an airtight container in the fridge. Treats last up to 2 weeks.


----------



## Happy Hollands (Nov 7, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I had gotten a request on another thread for some treat recipes. I had already planned on sharing some treats and herb mixes on here in the future, but I figured why not go ahead and share them!
> 
> *_Normally when I make treats and herb mixes I just throw stuff together, so these recipes are approximations._
> *_Remember to slowly introduce the herb mixes to your rabbit(s) to prevent digestive upset if your rabbit(s) have never had the herbs before_
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing these recipes! I can't wait to try, I'm sure all my bunny friends will love them 

Also... such a creative idea to use hay dust!! I always just use finely ground pellets, but using hay dust would be way easier  Another random thing I wanted to share is that if you store homemade treats and a mason jar, they seem to last a little bit longer.


----------



## helena (Nov 13, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I had gotten a request on another thread for some treat recipes. I had already planned on sharing some treats and herb mixes on here in the future, but I figured why not go ahead and share them!
> 
> *_Normally when I make treats and herb mixes I just throw stuff together, so these recipes are approximations._
> *_Remember to slowly introduce the herb mixes to your rabbit(s) to prevent digestive upset if your rabbit(s) have never had the herbs before_
> ...


Great ideas! I now want to make rabbit treats!


----------



## Auggie+Snowball+Belle (Nov 13, 2020)

I just read this whole thread . Theo is so cute! How did the vet appt. go (if you’re went). Is Theo feeling all the way better now? I think you should definitely start a YouTube channel, I’d watch the videos, maybe make a video explaining the situation.


----------



## helena (Nov 13, 2020)

Auggie+Snowball+Belle said:


> I just read this whole thread . Theo is so cute! How did the vet appt. go (if you’re went). Is Theo feeling all the way better now? I think you should definitely start a YouTube channel, I’d watch the videos, maybe make a video explaining the situation.


Yes! Start a YouTube channel!!!!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Nov 14, 2020)

helena said:


> Yes! Start a YouTube channel!!!!


Agreed!!!


----------



## AVIE (Nov 14, 2020)

Agreed!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Nov 15, 2020)

Auggie+Snowball+Belle said:


> I just read this whole thread . Theo is so cute! How did the vet appt. go (if you’re went). Is Theo feeling all the way better now? I think you should definitely start a YouTube channel, I’d watch the videos, maybe make a video explaining the situation.


Lol, thanks! The most recent vet appointment was so perfect and he came back with a clean bill of health. 

Thanks to everyone who suggested that I should start a channel, I have decided that I'm going to wait for now because I am so busy with school and don't have much free time. Maybe in the next year I can?


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello! Merry Christmas! 
I decorated the shed recently and got lots of pictures of it today while Theo enjoyed the new toys he got for Christmas. I used paper snowflakes and a paper chain and Theo decided to eat several snowflakes and chew the paper chain, of course. 
I took so many pictures of him because he was just so cute and happy! He did not like wearing the Santa hat so I let his new stuffed friend wear it when he was trying to sleep. The only reason he allowed me to take pictures of him around the gifts was with plenty of bribing with cilantro. He kept walking on his hind legs to get the cilantro and I got so many funny looking pictures!

He really loved the Bunnies that Lunch box (I added tissue paper to make it more fun) and kept jumping inside the box to get to the toys. I gave him a slinky and he was so confused. He got his head stuck in it, lol (I helped him out so he wouldn't get hurt).


----------



## bunnylove2024 (Dec 25, 2020)

Mariam+Theo said:


> Hello! Merry Christmas!
> I decorated the shed recently and got lots of pictures of it today while Theo enjoyed the new toys he got for Christmas. I used paper snowflakes and a paper chain and Theo decided to eat several snowflakes and chew the paper chain, of course.
> I took so many pictures of him because he was just so cute and happy! He did not like wearing the Santa hat so I let his new stuffed friend wear it when he was trying to sleep. The only reason he allowed me to take pictures of him around the gifts was with plenty of bribing with cilantro. He kept walking on his hind legs to get the cilantro and I got so many funny looking pictures!
> 
> He really loved the Bunnies that Lunch box (I added tissue paper to make it more fun) and kept jumping inside the box to get to the toys. I gave him a slinky and he was so confused. He got his head stuck in it, lol (I helped him out so he wouldn't get hurt).


That is awesome! It looks great!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 8, 2021)

I just got finished reading through this whole thread. Theo is so cute! I definitely think you should start a YouTube channel. I can't wait for the next update!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 8, 2021)

BullseyeTheJerseyWooly said:


> I just got finished reading through this whole thread. Theo is so cute! I definitely think you should start a YouTube channel. I can't wait for the next update!


I'm honestly shocked you read that whole thing, you must have been really bored  
Thank you! I think he is absolutely adorable! The next update will come soon!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello! I’ve been the worst member lately, but I have been so busy! This week is midterms so I have been studying all day long. We also just got a German Shephard puppy so when I’m not studying I’m playing with him. 
Theo, unfortunately, has not been getting much attention and I can tell he is sad. As soon as midterms are over I’m going to spend lots of time with him. When I have gotten him out, Theo has been super cuddly and keeps trying to climb into my lap, which he has never done before. He also follows me around and I won’t know he is there and so I accidentally knock him over. Thank goodness he is always ok, but it is really scary! He doesn’t want to play much anymore, he just wants cuddles. It is really really cute, but also hard when I need my hands for school and he is demanding nose rubs. 

We have had a problem recently, and I’m hoping yall might have some answers? I got Theo an Outdoor Heating Mat for Christmas and I bought a cord protector so he wouldn’t chew the cord. I made sure that the protector was very nice and snug, and that most of the cord was out of the playpen so he couldn’t get to it (he could only get to about 2 inches of the cord protector). I put the heating mat in his pen a couple of days ago but didn’t turn it on just to make sure he wouldn’t chew the cord protector. I don’t know what his issue is, but he chewed through the protector! I removed the mat as soon as I noticed, and thankfully he didn’t get to the actual cord, but it was so close! Please tell me yall have some ideas for stronger cord protectors? I attached a picture of where he chewed it and how it was set up in his pen.


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 21, 2021)

I’m doing midterms too! So far I’ve only taken science and ela, but I think I’ve done good! Theo, make sure when your owner is finished with midterms you get many snuggles.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 21, 2021)

Good luck on your midterms! I’m sure Theo will forgive you! Pictures of the puppy pleass??


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 22, 2021)

I just finished my midterms and I feel like so much weight has just been lifted off my shoulders! I can finally have time for Theo.

@Apollo’s Slave, I seriously just took this picture of Cash (our german shepherd puppy). He was in a crazy mood and was running around our living room (my mom used to be so against indoor animals, but when we got Cash she decided it was okay for him and our older dog to come inside). I told him to sit and he stayed seated until I told him to go! I don't know why he is so obedient


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Jan 22, 2021)

The ears! I can’t with the ears


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 30, 2021)

I designed a logo for this bunny blog!


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 30, 2021)

That is so cool! I like it a lot!


----------



## raven123 (Jan 31, 2021)

I hope that since your parents let the dogs come inside that they’ll warm up to letting Theo come inside. Also I have no idea how I haven’t noticed this thread yet but I noticed it and read through it all lol. It was actually really interesting and I really liked it.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 31, 2021)

raven123 said:


> I hope that since your parents let the dogs come inside that they’ll warm up to letting Theo come inside. Also I have no idea how I haven’t noticed this thread yet but I noticed it and read through it all lol. It was actually really interesting and I really liked it.


I am hoping that Theo could come inside too, but I highly doubt it because my dad is allergic to him  I do think Theo will come inside for a grooming day soon so that will be fun!

Thanks for reading through the blog! I'm glad you like it!



Madelyn L. said:


> That is so cool! I like it a lot!


Thanks! I designed the logo a while ago when I was thinking about starting a youtube channel. I just forgot to share the design idea with y'all. 
Also, @Madelyn L., I know you use Pic Collage for most of your designs, I used to use Pic Collage too. But, I recently heard about Canva so now that is what I use. I think it looks more professional since it doesn't have the branding on the picture. It is also free, but if you want more design options then you will have to pay for them


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks for that tip! I will definitely look into canva!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 16, 2021)

I have some exciting news...Theo has moved inside!!! My parents said it is only temporary (we'll see about that) until the freeze passes. Theo actually really loves the cold, but I needed to move him in because his water was freezing and I was having to thaw it every hour. Since I live in West TN, we never get any snow, but crazy enough we have already gotten about 6 inches and we have a wave with another 2-4 inches coming tomorrow.

Also, I saw the weirdest thing today. There were a bunch of seagulls hanging out with some crows in the TJ Maxx parking lot (see picture)! The seagulls were seriously sleeping in the snow! We have some weird birds in TN   

Theo is loving inside! Yesterday, I finished bunny-proofing so he has been able to freeroam in my room all day. He gets lots of energy at about 1-2 AM (which is when I'm normally reading) and he will run around my room binkying and flopping. It is the cutest thing ever! Last night I had just finished cleaning his litter box and of course, he decided it would be fun to pull all the hay out of the box and drag it around his perfectly clean playpen 

I have discovered a bunny-proofing idea! Does your rabbit also like chewing plastic trash bags? It was Theo's favorite thing to do until I realized that stores give out paper bags, so why wouldn't I just use that in the trash can. Now, he doesn't chew the trash bags anymore, and even if he did, it wouldn't harm him.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Feb 16, 2021)

That's great! Any tips on how to get my parents to let jingle bell inside?


----------



## Madelyn L. (Feb 16, 2021)

Awwww that is so cute! Glad Theo found a way to get inside, and hopefully he will stay inside!  it would be awesome if Theo could live inside permanently.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 16, 2021)

JingleBellTheBunny said:


> That's great! Any tips on how to get my parents to let jingle bell inside?


My trick was to not use a heated water bowl when it got really cold! Since his water was freezing, my only 3 options were:
1. Change his water out every hour - which would mean waking my parents up because we have an alarm system in our house 
2. Buy a heated water bowl - I called everywhere and every store was sold out
3. Bring Theo inside - no issue there!
So...since my first 2 options wouldn't work, Theo had to move in and it has been AMAZING! Everyone (save for my dad) is loving him being inside, even my mom who won't admit it. I'm hoping he can stay inside forever! My mom keeps talking about how happy I seem, and I really am just so happy.

I am having a friend stay the night and since Theo was sleeping under my bed she didn't see him. When he came running out to meet her and she was so shocked! She and my sisters were petting him on his back and I told them that he was going to spin around and lunge and their hands because he doesn't like being pet on his back, they laughed it off. Right then, he spun around and almost nipped my sister! Now they are all kind of scared of him


----------



## #SirThumpsAlot (Feb 17, 2021)

Definitely need to keep them out of freezing temperatures🌡our little guy is a house rabbit but he too loves the cold! Here he is getting a face full of snow!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 2, 2021)

Time for another update!
It has been over 2 weeks since Theo moved inside and I have a feeling he won't be going outside ever again. I have loved 98% of him being inside. The other 2% that I have not liked is that he chews through EVERY cord protector. I'm having to buy PVC pipes or something to keep him away from cords. The good news is he won't chew the actual cord, just the protector. I think he likes the texture of the cord protector. Last night I had hidden a cord protector under my couch (which is seriously 1.5 inches off the ground) and Theo crawled under the couch, and chewed the cord protector to pieces!  Thank goodness he didn't eat any of it.

He has a check-up at the vet for next week and I will be asking the vet what she thinks about getting a friend for him since I will be going to a private school in the fall. I have been homeschooled my whole life so I have always had plenty of time for Theo, but since I will be gone most of the day I know he will need someone to spend time with and keep him out of trouble. I'm hoping the vet suggests getting him a friend because that is the only reason my parents would be okay with it.

I have been wanting to get lots of pictures of him flopping, but I never have my phone with me when I need it! So, this picture of him posing will just have to be enough.
*I don't know why he has a dewlap, he is a healthy weight. He is going to get bloodwork done at the vet to make sure it isn't a health issue


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 2, 2021)

Honestly, I hope you are allowed to keep him inside from now on. Especially with that bad weather in February that TN and KY had. And if they allow a companion for him, that would be great. He would have someone to play with while you go to private school.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Mar 25, 2021)

So, I obviously have a bad habit of forgetting to post on here 
Theo is inside now, and never going back outside (YAY)! I can tell he is much happier being inside, and it is so much easier taking care of him. He has started to bond with my couch, but he still isn't a huge fan of it. He hates my bed and I'm actually okay with it because I am always eating in my room and I need a spot he can't get to. 
His vet appointment had to get rescheduled, so it isn't for a while  I had been wanting to get him bloodwork, but the vet told me it was going to be around $170 instead of $80 (which was the original cost). I have a job so hopefully, I can afford it by the time he goes in for his appointment.

Ok, crazy story that made me super mad: I bought a bale of orchard grass from R and J Feed and it is huge! Exactly what I've been looking for and it was only $10. But, when I was waiting in line I decided to walk around the store and I found 4 cages of baby bunnies!!! They were in wire bottom cages, with water bottles, no hay, and unlimited pellets. There were probably 5-8 bunnies per cage and some of the bunnies were larger (Flemish/New Zealand mixes) while some were tiny (good news, they were flopping so at least they were kinda happy). I asked how old they were and the lady said they were 6 weeks and then started telling me all about them. I totally would have told her what was wrong with their living situation if she wasn't so nice and if my mom wasn't with me. Anyway, I started telling the lady why I was buying hay and how Theo had never had Orchard Grass before but I knew he would love it (trying to hint that rabbits need hay) and she said "I should put some hay in the bunnies cage." I don't know if she did give them hay, but I'm hoping she did! I also was telling her Theo's living situation (how he is free roamed, litter trained, etc.) and she was amazed and said "I always hear of people training them, I just don't understand how they do it." I wish I had been able to get a bunny, and now I'm super worried about where they will end up. This situation made me think, I should buy a bunch of bunnies around Easter that would otherwise just go to bad families, spay/neuter them, get them on a great diet, and then rehome them. The only issue is my parents would never let me do that  Are there any other ways I could help bunnies like these out? I called the humane society recently wanting to take them some donations, but they didn't have any rabbits (which is wonderful!!!) so I'm going to wait until after Easter.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 25, 2021)

Look at the happy boy you got there.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Apr 21, 2021)

I never post on here anymore, but I knew I needed to share this with y'all! I have a feeling lots of people who got bunnies for Easter are about to be in this situation.


----------



## BunBun71 (Apr 21, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I never post on here anymore, but I knew I needed to share this with y'all! I have a feeling lots of people who got bunnies for Easter are about to be in this situation.
> View attachment 54612



Some times that dose not happen.


----------



## HalaBuns (Apr 21, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I never post on here anymore, but I knew I needed to share this with y'all! I have a feeling lots of people who got bunnies for Easter are about to be in this situation.
> View attachment 54612


With the number of buns we’ve seen dumped here this week, I think you’re right. 9 or 10 so far  7 of those in 24 hours.


----------



## ArtistChibi (Apr 22, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I never post on here anymore, but I knew I needed to share this with y'all! I have a feeling lots of people who got bunnies for Easter are about to be in this situation.
> View attachment 54612


Sadly. It's true. We got Xiao Wu from the shelter because someone just dumped her. There's more bunnies there now, unfortunately. I bet there are baby chickens there as well as baby ducks because of the same thing. Some people just don't want to commit or realize just how much it takes to really care for them. The cost for their food, vet, environment...
Oh, there's a bunny cafe in Japan where the patrons get to bond with a rabbit and adopt them. I wish we had something here like that.


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 22, 2021)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> Rabbits are pretty small. But isn’t everything bigger in America! The cars, the houses, the animals... But that’s probably major stereotyping


haha kinda I guess, maybe not the animals but your correct with everything else, Ive never heard that stereotype before, Just an ignorant American haha


----------



## peanutdabunny (Apr 22, 2021)

Mariam+Theo said:


> I went digging through the attic to get the boxes I have been storing up there. This is what I found: View attachment 45696
> 
> I got to work making some awesome toys! We'll see what he thinks about them tomorrow!


wow I love that!


----------



## Catlyn (Apr 22, 2021)

JingleBellTheBunny said:


> That's great! Any tips on how to get my parents to let jingle bell inside?



@Mariam+Theo glad to know that Theo can stay indoors for good!

@JingleBellTheBunny 

I am sorry beforehand if i'm imposing, but i thought i'd share my story on how Musti got to be living inside when he was still around.

All it took was some Estonian cold autumns, a midnight wave of depression, a not-so-rational mum and a bit of dad being asleep. Mum and i carried his crate along with him, and although dad was initially super grumpy about it, he didn't send Musti back outdoors, as his water would also thaw every few hours, plus the noisy neighbouring dog and stray cats helped the situation. 
I also explained over and over as to why it was better if he was indoors- closer bonding, easier to care for him, easier to monitor if anything should happen to him, more stable environment cuz indoors there is no noisy dog or wild winds. 
My parents had just gotten their brains rewired about indoor rabbits the following mornings.
After he passed, Storm started his few days also in the shed (t'was summer then) but i reminded dad of the promise we had made before, that if he allowed me to get a new bun, he would also allow it to live indoors away from wild predators, bugs and wily weather.
True, he got kicked out five minutes after entering for he had chewed through a speaker cord (the boy just wanted to be heard, it seems) but after i had protested by staying in the shed with him unless he could come back indoors, the boy had been permanently allowed to stay inside.
Took a while, but they made it!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 22, 2021)

Catlyn, Grateful you'll have more bonding time now with your bun. {{ hugs to you and Storm }} 
The threats, dangers of predators lurking, and loneliness of isolation from a caring human won't cause stress or death, or sadness. Thanks for mentioning your experiences.

Volunteering at a shelter for numerous years there were so many surrenders. I commiserate wrt "Easter Bunny" - easter impulse - dump-offs. And the bin of "for sale" baby rabbits featured. Marketers know that cute baby bunnies sell faster than an "old" mature adult... 

We saw the floor bin of numerous blk/white dutches at Pet Place Warehouse when we entered to purchase food for our first adopted from the shelter. 2003. Like you, I wonder if they'll all live to their senior years, be kept inside, be much loved, be sp/eutered when Hormones begin to rage -- or later passed off as "can't keep", "lost interest" ... 

Hooray for parents that read up, educate, and understand also.

Thank you, gals, for sharing your stories! It's amazing how much people fail to research before acquiring a living being. When a stray dog appeared while our kids were visiting Grandma's cottage, we literally walked miles to the local library to obtain books on how to care for a lab/retriever, and this stray would've been euth'd at the rural "pound" - the term used when my MIL called to inquire. / We ALWAYS informed potential adopters of education resources while I socialized with the adoptables at the shelter. PLUS education events were held by our rabbit-savvy DVMs and HRS.

Thanks for sharing your stories of your much loved companions or therapy support animals/pets.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 22, 2021)

Mariam & Theo, Hooray for Theo moving inside! Will hop back here for pics when time allows.

- My heart has a strong attachment to harlequins and all of ours were found as strays or were Unwanteds. But I'm at fault for loving any mutt that needs a forever-loving home. 

So many experiences I could type, will hold-off. I enjoy hearing how much you love your rabbits, and choose to give them the best life possible.


----------



## Bunnysrcool17 (Apr 22, 2021)

hi, I've been trying to have babies buns for a while now but no luck I've tried about 5-6 time and no babies any advice?


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 22, 2021)

A pet supply store kept telling me about strays being seen in the nearby woods. It was unlikely I could take hours to retrieve them all given the 3 abandoned adults in our home just gave birth to 16 babies. The 2 Females hub captured were dumped outside, unspayed. We had our hands full managing more than 31 rabbits temporarily with fosters, family residents, and newly captured. 

Hubby and I knew darn well that strays dumped in a woods would be killed by predators.

Also around 2010, 2013, stray gray/white and gray/black and mixed looks of dutch variety kept being surrendered to the local shelters. YIKES. -- In 2015 I withdrew 3 dutch mutts from a local old-tech farm where the human couple gave them away as "birthday presents" to litte humans. That was all we could accept. The 4-5 mo. old girl came in with coccidiosis, and the blk/white boy was getting bitten by his unneutered hutch male. I took the boy with the bite wounds, and the two youngens the old-tech property owner said were both boys. Nope. DVM confirmed I had a boy and a girl. She said I took them just in time before teenage girl would've become pregnant by her brother. She got meds for coccidiosis.


----------

